# Форум на русском языке  > Чаво  >  Как правильно искать и присылать запрошенные файлы?

## MOCT

1. Поиск всех запрашиваемых файлов нужно осуществлять из программы AVZ, а вовсе НЕ из проводника, файлового менеджера и т.п. 
Нужно
- запустить программу AVZ
- зайти в меню "Сервис"
- выбрать пункт "Поиск файла на диске".

2. Если не находится файл по полному пути (типа "c:\windows\system32\file.exe"), попробуйте поискать файл только по имени (в нашем примере - "file.exe"). Такой поиск нужно производить на системном диске, т.е. на том, где установлена операционная система WINDOWS (как правило, его легко определить по наличию папки с именем WINDOWS или WINNT в корне диска  :Wink: ).

3. Если даже поиск по имени файла ничего не дает, то попробуйте поискать по маске с добавлением символа "*" перед символом "." (точка) (в нашем примере - "file*.exe"). Такой поиск нужно производить на системном диске в папке "Documents and Settings".

4. Все найденные файлы нужно добавлять в карантин программы AVZ. Для этого в списке найденных файлов отметьте их галочками и нажмите кнопку "Копировать отмеченные файлы в карантин".

5. Зайдите в меню "Файл", выберите пункт "Просмотр карантина", нажмите кнопку "Архивировать". 

6. Полученный файл отправьте через страницу
http://virusinfo.info/upload_virus.php , указав в поле "Ссылка на тему" ссылку на открытую Вами тему (ссылка должна быть вида httр://virusinfo.info/showthread.php?t=ХХХХ).
(В самом крайнем случае, если отправка через страницу не работает, отправьте файл на адрес [email protected], указав в теле письма ссылку на тему, в которой просили прислать файлы.)

7. Если Вы копируете файлы не с помощью программы AVZ, то заархивируйте их с паролем virus и отправьте, как описано в пункте 6.
Дубли файлов высылать не нужно!

----------

Надоело быть жертвой? Стань профи по информационной безопасности, получай самую свежую информацию об угрозах и средствах защиты от ведущего российского аналитического центра Anti-Malware.ru:

----------

